# to each his own



## Ogi Maixant

Hola a tothom!

Algú sap alguna fórmula idiomàtica en català equivalent a *to each his own*?

A mi em ballen pel cap coses com ara: *cada terra fa sa guerra*; *que cadascú carregui la seva creu. *Però no m'acaben d'anar bé.

Pel context, sembla que la idea és que cadascú té el seu caràcter i això l'empeny a actuar d'una manera determinada*.

*A veure què se us acut. I gràcies en qualsevol cas!


----------



## Mei

Ogi Maixant said:


> Hola a tothom!
> 
> Algú sap alguna fórmula idiomàtica en català equivalent a *to each his own*?
> 
> A mi em ballen pel cap coses com ara: *cada terra fa sa guerra*; *que cadascú carregui la seva creu. *Però no m'acaben d'anar bé.
> 
> Pel context, sembla que la idea és que cadascú té el seu caràcter i això l'empeny a actuar d'una manera determinada*.
> 
> *A veure què se us acut. I gràcies en qualsevol cas!



Hola,

Quin és el context?

Mei


----------



## chics

Hola.

Sense context, en castellà seria "a cada uno, lo suyo"; sense cap mena de judici de valor ni de cap altre tipus. En català, ara no se m'acut...

Però és una mica lleig parlar del context i no compartir-lo, cap de nosaltres pot llegir els pensaments!  

Salut!


----------



## Ogi Maixant

Hola, disculpeu la meva manca de tacte en no compartir el context amb vosaltres. El fet és que es tracta d'un text audiovisual, exactament d'una sèrie de dibuixos animats japonesos que es titula Rantaro i va d'uns 
nens d'un 10-12 anys que van a una escola per aprendre a ser ninges. En Rantaro, el protagonista, representa el seny, mentre que en Kirimaru, el seu amic i coprotagonista, representa la rauxa. La frase la diu un personatge nou, Rash, un adult que va a classe amb ells. (Ah, per cert, el text que tinc és una versió anglesa)

KIRIMARU: Alright! I'll go!
RANTARO: Do'nt, Kirimaru, it could be a trap!
RASH: *To each his own*, Rantaro!
RANTARO: Huh? What does that mean?
RASH Forget it, it won't help us.

Espero haver satisfet la vostra curiositat, i perdó i gràcies una altra vegada.


----------



## Mei

El context sempre va bé per poder fer una millor traducció. En aquest cas jo ho diria "tal farà tal trobarà" però suposo que quedaria millor "Deixa'l fer". 

Espera a veure altres opinions. 

Mei


----------



## louhevly

Ogi Maixant said:


> Hola, disculpeu la meva manca de tacte en no compartir el context amb vosaltres. El fet és que es tracta d'un text audiovisual, exactament d'una sèrie de dibuixos animats japonesos que es titula Rantaro i va d'uns
> nens d'un 10-12 anys que van a una escola per aprendre a ser ninges. En Rantaro, el protagonista, representa el seny, mentre que en Kirimaru, el seu amic i coprotagonista, representa la rauxa. La frase la diu un personatge nou, Rash, un adult que va a classe amb ells. (Ah, per cert, el text que tinc és una versió anglesa)
> 
> KIRIMARU: Alright! I'll go!
> RANTARO: Do'nt, Kirimaru, it could be a trap!
> RASH: *To each his own*, Rantaro!
> RANTARO: Huh? What does that mean?
> RASH Forget it, it won't help us.
> 
> Espero haver satisfet la vostra curiositat, i perdó i gràcies una altra vegada.



"to each his own" ve del llatí "suum cuique", que en català seria "a cadascú el que és seu".  No m'estranya que en Rantaro no entén el comentari d'en Rash, ja que sembla incongruent en aquest context.

O potser en Rash és un caràcter com Mrs. Malaprop (en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malapropism ;-)

Lou


----------



## xarruc

Crec que Rash està dient que ell no mana a ningú d'ells a anar - que només vagin si volen.

Em sembla tenir un to militar. Puc imaginar un oficial de fa 100 anys dient "to each his own" per a significar que ell (temporalment) renuciaria el seu mandat, (fins que haguessin escapat amb viu, p.ex).


----------



## DeBarcelona

xarruc:


> Crec que Rash està dient que ell no mana a ningú d'ells a anar - que només vagin si volen.


Crec que (en) Rash està dient que ell no mana a ningú d'ells d'anar-hi - que només hi vagin si volen.
És simplement per a la teva informació. El pronom "hi" no és opcional. És absolutament obligatori.

chics:


> cap de nosaltres pot llegir els pensaments!


cap de nosaltres *no *pot llegir els pensaments!
O si t'agrada més, tens una forma dialectal.
*No *cap de nosaltres pot llegir els pensaments!

Aquest "no" és absolutament obligatori, encara que la majoriaa de la gent es passi aquesta norma per l'entrecuix.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola a tothom!

Amb aquest fil m'heu fet recordar una petita gran novel·la de l'escriptor sicilià Leonardo Sciascia anomenada _A ciascuno il suo_, que en català es va traduir amb el literalíssim _A cadascú el que és seu_.

Besadetes des del Poble Sec, com sempre!


----------



## xarruc

Gràcies DB.


----------



## DeBarcelona

> Amb aquest fil m'heu fet recordar una petita gran novel·la de l'escriptor sicilià Leonardo Sciascia anomenada _A ciascuno il suo_, que en català es va traduir amb el literalíssim _A cadascú el que és seu_.


 
Vols dir que no seria "a cadascú el seu" ("el" masculí)?

Ho dic perquè sembla que hagis volgut dir "a cadascú les seves coses" i això crec que en italià seria "la cosa sua" o quelcom per l'estil (com "la cosa nostra").

És per a aquests casos que caldria recuperar "ço". Llavors quedaria ben clar el significat: "a cadascú el seu" i "a cadascú ço (del) seu".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola, De Barcelona.

El títol és "oficial"; vull dir que és així com es va publicar. Jo ho entenc com "A cadascú allò que és seu".

Fins aviat!


----------



## DeBarcelona

Sí. Ja em crec que el títol sigui aquest, però per quin motiu entens "allò que és seu" i no "el seu"? 

La veritat, no sé italià però sé que "la cosa nostra" es diu així i no "il nostro" perquè l'italià no té gènere neutre.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola Ogi Maixant --

Em fa l'efecte que en aquest context potser la frase anglesa no està del tot encertada, i que el que es vol dir aquí és *"que cadascú faci la seva". *

O sigui, que en Rash li diu a en Rantaro que no es fiqui on no el demanen. Cadascú a la seva, i en Kirimaru ja s'ho trobarà.

Salut !!


----------

